

Show HN: LavaSend - SnapChat for documents - jbhelms

LavaSend allows you to send a document, currently text based like PDF&#x2F;Word&#x2F;etc but plans for other stuff in the future, and you have full control over what the receiver can do.<p>You can make the document die after a few seconds&#x2F;minutes&#x2F;days, like SnapChat does with pics, or you can allow them to open the document x number of times. Once the conditions are met the document is securely destroyed on all devices and the server.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lavasend.com<p>Common Questions:<p>Q: How can you promise security against screen-shots, screen-recording, etc.?
A: There&#x27;s never going to be a 100% for sure way to protect yourself from someone copying something you send them. Our main goal at LavaSend is to protect our users, and in that respect case law on the use of screenshots is sketchy at best. No digital record of the conversation exists after the requested conditions are met for deletion to be subpoenaed by a court of law.<p>Q: What is the problem you are solving?
A: The problem being solved is being able to send a document to another person without fear that the document can be used against you, mainly in a court of law. In the example of a lawyer, they can send their client documents for review without those documents being subject to legal data retention laws.  I also foresee LavaSend being used in ways we never expected or intended. The idea of private&#x2F;secure communication is widespread.<p>Q: Its fairly easy to lock a spreadsheet, word document, or PDF, so what makes LavaSend a better option?
A: Locking a spreadsheet doesn&#x27;t keep it from being unlocked by the receiver and keeping it to use against you.<p>Q: Are there any services that lawyers currently use similar to this?
A: There are several services that promise secure end to end encryption of communications, including documents, but none, that we have found, in a SnapChat type format.
======
jbhelms
Clickable link: [https://lavasend.com](https://lavasend.com)

